# Is Finnex Planted+ too much if not using CO2?



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's about right for a non co2/carbon application.. don't sleep on this light though.. keep up with ferts, a liquid carbon would certainly help..


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> That's about right for a non co2/carbon application.. don't sleep on this light though.. keep up with ferts, a liquid carbon would certainly help..


+1 it gives out pretty high light in shallow tanks. In deeper tanks it is not high light. I had to cover a good amount of mine on my 5 gallon to avoid algae. I also dose Excel and micro / macro dry ferts.


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

The planted + works out pretty well on my 36 bowfront which is 21 inches tall. But if I don't keep up on maintenance it grows way more algae than my old dual t5 no ever did.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

That light should be fine without using CO2. 

I started a thread that has PAR values for the Finnex Planted+ lights in that length if you want to check it out. There are several different readings for the light, but at that depth it could be considered between low to medium light.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=772066&highlight=


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*finned planted plus*

Here it is on my 55gal. But I am using co2. And dosing pps. Pic didn't come thru

Bump:


----------



## Roadog804 (Aug 14, 2014)

+1 for the Finnex Planted+. I run a 36" on a 46 gallon bowfront and love it. I'm working on pics now. Newbie here! Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I run x4 36" planted+ on my 125g.



I'm injecting co2 only cuz I have co2 laying around.


----------



## Roadog804 (Aug 14, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> I run x4 36" planted+ on my 125g.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm injecting co2 only cuz I have co2 laying around.


Gorgeous tank bro! What's the depth? I'm trying to decide if I want to add another 1. I'm running CO2 as well. Any opinion?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Roadog804 said:


> Gorgeous tank bro! What's the depth? I'm trying to decide if I want to add another 1. I'm running CO2 as well. Any opinion?


My 125 gallon is 22 inches deep. if you click on my signature you'll find any and all information you want to know about the tank.

If you're running CO2, then you should be able to add more light. Just be advised that if you double the amount of light you're going to need more for fertilizer and everything is going to grow twice as fast. Also, if you do add another light gradually increase the duration overtime. Do not set it to 8 or 10 hours right off the bat. If you do, then you could spark an algae bloom


----------



## Roadog804 (Aug 14, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> My 125 gallon is 22 inches deep. if you click on my signature you'll find any and all information you want to know about the tank.
> 
> If you're running CO2, then you should be able to add more light. Just be advised that if you double the amount of light you're going to need more for fertilizer and everything is going to grow twice as fast. Also, if you do add another light gradually increase the duration overtime. Do not set it to 8 or 10 hours right off the bat. If you do, then you could spark an algae bloom


Sounds good! Right now I dose PPS-Pro daily, 5 ml as per my tank size. 1 ml/10 gallons. If I add another light, would you suggest I up that dosage to 10 ml per day?


----------



## bobfig (Aug 30, 2014)

few days ago there was a thread on the finnex planted + pr and one buy measured in free air not water 12" par is 77 and at 24" par is 32. with water in a tank im thinking it may go down like 5-10%.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7056858&postcount=22


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

bobfig said:


> few days ago there was a thread on the finnex planted + pr and one buy measured in free air not water 12" par is 77 and at 24" par is 32. with water in a tank im thinking it may go down like 5-10%.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7056858&postcount=22


That sounds about right. I wish Finnex would submit offical PAR ratings for plant+. Sure would make our lives easier.

In my experience, it has been very beneficial to start off new tanks very low light and gradually increase the light over time while focusing on growing plants. You main focus should always be the plant growth and most all other things will follow suit.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Tyler above. I started out with a 12" Fugeray on my 5.5g tank, low tech, suspended ~12" above the substrate, then suspended a 12" Planted+ WITH it. Once you reach a high plant density, they will outcompete algae and I think you should be alright.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> I agree with Tyler above. I started out with a 12" Fugeray on my 5.5g tank, low tech, suspended ~12" above the substrate, then suspended a 12" Planted+ WITH it. Once you reach a high plant density, they will outcompete algae and I think you should be alright.


Right! Otherwise it's like playing with fire and if your not a pyro you will burn yourself.


----------

